# 19 month AQHA colt



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

Could you please critique his conformation, he is an AQHA colt; I got him about three weeks ago and started fitting him for halter. I am here for critiques, I would like honesty . I want to know what's looking good and what needs work. I work him about 1 1/2 hours 4-6 days a week usually just ponying while I take my horses for a trail ride. Some trotting but nothing excessive . Thank you. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=a.10150396343657472.386991.558597471&type=3
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=a.10150396343657472.386991.558597471&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=a.10150396343657472.386991.558597471&type=3
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=a.10150396343657472.386991.558597471&type=3


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

55.jpg picture by MissNashvilleTime - Photobucket


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

he has a nice shoulder, hip nice short back, short cannon bones witch at this age means he wont be realy big but i like small and stocky anyway, he has really good conformation for being so young, looks like he will make a great horse! good luck


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I really, really like this little guy. He still has quite a bit of growing and settling to do before you can get and really informative conformation calls but he is really cute. I'm in love with his butt, it's already nice looking, and love his low tail set. Really like him..I think he needs to come live with me.. What are his bloodlines?


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

*Bloodlines*

Thank you guys! I love hearing other peoples opinions, and I know with him being so young it's hard to make a call on conformation, but since we're going to show him I would like something to go on. Here is his pedigree: Impressiveking Olena Quarter Horse


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

missnashvilletime said:


> Thank you guys! I love hearing other peoples opinions, and I know with him being so young it's hard to make a call on conformation, but since we're going to show him I would like something to go on. Here is his pedigree: Impressiveking Olena Quarter Horse


Have you checked his HYPP status? I would because, even not up close, he carries the Impressive bloodline.


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> Have you checked his HYPP status? I would because, even not up close, he carries the Impressive bloodline.


Yes, he is N/N. I had that checked before we bought him, I didn't want any surprises. Especially of the HYPP variety.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

If he turns up missing do not look at my house. I don't have him. :WINK:

He is seriously adorable.


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

lol thank you! I really like him, he is so calm and friendly. He wasn't really messed with when we got him. When we went to go see him we had to 4 wheel it to where he was, and then we only saw him with a herd of horses that included his mother, and the other mares the people owned and their foals. So, it was really hard after looking at others to decide which one we wanted. But, after reviewing pictures and memory we decided to get him. I'm glad we did , even though he's costing more than the others we looked at. His feet had never been trimmed when we got him and he also wasn't registered so I had to go through the fun of registering him :/. Also, had to pay for that pesky HYPP test lol.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Well he's a good looking little guy, I hope he does well for you.


----------

